

Why I haven’t been blogging as much - hbien
http://www.balsamiq.com/blog/?p=1170

======
jseifer
I think I speak for a bunch of us HN readers when I say I'm happy for the guy.
These are great problems to have and it's cool he's cataloged his
journey/success on his blog.

------
hbien
I keep wondering how everyone deals with such large volumes of support email,
especially for people who want to stay small.

~~~
antiismist
Sounds like a business opportunity. Every business needs a knowledge base, but
they are too hard to get set up and for people to search.

It's a problem I've been thinking about lately (currently #3 on my list of
problems to solve).

~~~
jeremymcanally
It already exists because we built it. :P

<http://tenderapp.com/>

Knowledge base, issue management, development ticket tracker integration,
auto-replies, templated responses, etc. We had/have a lot of the same issues I
know other small businesses have, so we built a tool to fix it.

Feedback welcome, of course. We eat our own dog food, so file anything you
find/any suggestions on <http://help.tenderapp.com/>

~~~
antiismist
That's great. The email integration is nice and the UI looks slick.

------
davidw
Cool:-) Hopefully we can organize an Italian YC.news meetup sometime and
listen to Peldi talk about his company.

------
vaksel
I wonder what his revenue numbers are that he is embarrassed at how good he is
doing.

~~~
asmithmd1
From the interview he linked to: "Here’s the data that I do have: as of today
(April 12, 2009) I have sold to 3798 customers for a total of $469,048 in
sales. Sales keep growing steadily: the last 7 weeks have all been over
$20,000, with a record $35k week for the first week of April. We are averaging
around 200 new customers per week right now"

------
quizbiz
I just have to say that this has to be my favorite blog interface/design. Very
clean: all about the content.

------
eli_s
Well done Balsamiq! You are an inspiration to the rest of us. You've earned
your success - thanks for sharing your story.

